# Bi-fold door makeover????



## flowergal (Nov 18, 2009)

We have old, stained bi-fold louvered closet doors. I bought one new one and started staining it, Gosh! It took forever! Does anyone have any ideas how I can change the old ones, other than painting them? They are good, solid doors~~I just want to re-do them but I don't like the louvers. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

you could make a fabric panel (or panels) of some variety and apply to the door or to cover the louvers, you could apply the same theory and install a thin veneer piece that is a contrasting color / texture over the louvers. this could be another type of wood, painted or otherwise textured. could also apply a wall covering of some variety to them.

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ is a great starting point for on the cheap ways to update.


----------

